# حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2008)

*احدث حزام امان يقلل نسبه الحوادث بنسبه كبيره جدا*
*V*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*​ 





​


----------



## انجيلى88 (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

هه
هههه
هههههه
ههههههههه
هههههه
هههه
هه​
رائع BITAR الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدة يا بيتر
مكنش العشم:blush2:*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



انجيلى88 قال:


> هه
> 
> هههه
> هههههه
> ...


​*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا انجيلى 88*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*انت الاروع*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بقى كدة يا بيتر*
> *مكنش العشم:blush2:*


*غصب عنى يا جيلان*
*دا *
*تصميم المصنع*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب ودا ينفع كمان لما الي بتسوق تبقى الست والراجل هو الي قاعد جنبها :beee:
هههههههههههههههههههه 
مش كدا بردو يا بيتر والا ايه:yahoo:​


----------



## انجيلى88 (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا انجيلى 88
> هههههههههههههههه
> انت الاروع


بجد انا الاروع ولا مجاملة يا BITAR  بجد انتا هيك بتخجلنى اكتير


----------



## mero_engel (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

*تحفه يا بيتر بجد*
*هههههههههه*
*بقي دا اللي هيامن من الحوادث *
*ماشي ليكو يوم*

*ميرسي يا بيتر*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب ودا ينفع كمان لما الي بتسوق تبقى الست والراجل هو الي قاعد جنبها :beee:
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*خدى بالك يا فاديه *
*الحزام حريمى *
*والحدق يفهم*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



انجيلى88 قال:


> بجد انا الاروع ولا مجاملة يا BITAR بجد انتا هيك بتخجلنى اكتير


*كونك مشترك فى هذا المنتدى فبالتأكيد انت راااائع*
*يا انجيلى88*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه يا بيتر بجد*
> 
> *هههههههههه*
> *بقي دا اللي هيامن من الحوادث *
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*انا قلت هيقلل من الحوادث*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا mero_engel*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

*هههههههههههههههههه

والله جااامدة جدا

تسلم ايدكــــ يا بيتر باشا على المواضيع الى زى العسل دى​*


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *والله جااامدة جدا*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدكــــ يا بيتر باشا على المواضيع الى زى العسل دى*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش يا R0O0O0KY*
*تخليهم يقلبوا علينا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفةة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عنجد ضحكتني من كل قلبي هههههههههههههههههههه
بس حرااااااااااااااااام كددددده
برضو كمان في رجالة بيحكووو كتير
ميرسي عالصووورة


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بلاش يا R0O0O0KY*
> *تخليهم يقلبوا علينا*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا يهمك يا كبير :yahoo:

قدها و قدود*:t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معاك حق يا بيطر بس عايزيين نطبق الحزام ده فى مصر  

بيقولك فى اليابان اخترعو كاميرا سريعة جدا جدا 
من سرعتها يمكنها التقاط صورة  الست وهى غلقة فمها


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفةة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عنجد ضحكتني من كل قلبي هههههههههههههههههههه
> بس حرااااااااااااااااام كددددده
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمدلله*
*ان انتى ضحكتى *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*غيرك واضح انه زعلااااان*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا اروووجه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ولا يهمك يا كبير :yahoo:*​
> 
> *قدها و قدود*:t32::t32::t32:​


*الاحتياط واااجب*
*يا R0O0O0KY*​


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معاك حق يا بيطر بس عايزيين نطبق الحزام ده فى مصر
> 
> بيقولك فى اليابان اخترعو كاميرا سريعة جدا جدا
> من سرعتها يمكنها التقاط صورة الست وهى غلقة فمها


*ما بلاش يا ميلاد*
*واضح انك عااااااااااااااااااااااازب*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*كا ميرا فى اليابان!!!!*
*الحزام احسن*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هوه ده الكلام يابيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حزام امان يقلل 90% من الحوادث*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هوه ده الكلام يابيتر ​


*بلاش تهدى فى النفوس *
*قوى كده*
* يا kokoman*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

